# iPod Nano / Voice Recording



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

So here's a question, 

I'm a reporter and I'd love to be able to record interviews using an iPod and a voice recorder so that I can store them on my Mac. 

I wondering if a) There are compatible voice recorders for the Nano, and B) if those voice recorders are any good. 

Any advice / experiences would be great.

David.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Nope. No voice recording for the Nano.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

NBiBooker said:


> I'm a reporter and I'd love to be able to record interviews using an iPod and a voice recorder so that I can store them on my Mac.


No, you wouldn't, trust me. Sound quality is limited, by Apple, on an iPod to 8kHz, 16 bit mono WAV files.


> I wondering if a) There are compatible voice recorders for the Nano,


Unfortunately no - Apple has not enabled that functionality in the iPod mini, shuffle or nano.


> B) if those voice recorders are any good.


If the above sound quality is good enough for you, then yes. But "garbage in, garbage out".

We were going to try out the <b><a href="http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/cpg_product_lobbypage.asp?l=1&bc=11&p=25&product=1179" target="_blank">Olympus DS-2300</a></b> in Paris but ended up using the <b><a href="http://www.d-mpro.com/users/folder.asp?FolderID=3629&CatID=19&SubCatID=180" target="_blank">Marantz PMD-660</a></b> digital recorder. Great little device.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Not yet .. but you might want to watch griffin technologies to see what they come up with. The iTalk for the full sized iPods are great for what you would be using it for. My GF is an historian and she uses it for interviews and the like and it's worked very well for her.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mguertin said:


> Not yet .. but you might want to watch griffin technologies to see what they come up with. The iTalk for the full sized iPods are great for what you would be using it for. My GF is an historian and she uses it for interviews and the like and it's worked very well for her.


It's Apple that limits the recording capabilities in the mini, shuffle, nano. Griffin won't be able to come out with any devices for these.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Does this still apply to the nano I wonder? you're probably right tho  Thought I heard rumblings about something for the mini's a while back ... but who knows it might have just been speculation too


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

Check out the portable irivers, something like the IFP790. You can get them in 128, 256, 512 or 1 gig sizes. They allow recording from an external mic, you can set the recording volume AND you can set a very high quality bitrate. I have a custom made mono mic for the iriver that I use to record vows at weddings and can get about 3 hours of very high quality audio on my 256 unit. It then takes minutes to convert to mp3 onto your mac. Best solution for this kind of thing, at least that is the consensus in the wedding video arena.


----------



## dru (Nov 17, 2003)

*LINUX on the ipod fpr recording*

has anyone tried installing LINUX for the ipod... you can shure record audio, with almost any mic, or your headphones, and you can sest what quality you can record at.........its FREAKIN AWSOME!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Griffin iTalk for the iPods have been successfully used by various students in my courses that use them to record my "words of wisdom".........or some such comments. Seriously, I can clearly hear my New York City accents with the iTalks on an iPod, and I am waiting for this sort of device from Griffin for the Nano-pods. We shall see.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

dru said:


> has anyone tried installing LINUX for the ipod... you can shure record audio, with almost any mic, or your headphones, and you can sest what quality you can record at.........its FREAKIN AWSOME!


I checked out the software on a friend's iPod, but didn't actually try it out.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Does this still apply to the nano I wonder?


It does.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> I am waiting for this sort of device from Griffin for the Nano-pods. We shall see.


There won't be one unless Apple changes their mind and includes that functionality.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks Shawn, et al. 

I guess I'll have to wait for a while yet and keep to the ole micro-cassettes.


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

unless apple release a firmware update


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

dru said:


> has anyone tried installing LINUX for the ipod... you can shure record audio, with almost any mic, or your headphones, and you can sest what quality you can record at.........its FREAKIN AWSOME!


It's still buggy, and iPL isn't yet available for the Nano.. I sure look forward to when it is though!


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

get one of these Microtrack


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Shawn, well, it works quite well on the iPod, and the iPod has the photo function to view pictures on a TV, so, that may be the route I shall take at some point. We shall see.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Eidetic said:


> get one of these Microtrack


Looks cool, but too expensive, even for a gadget freak like me.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

reminds me of a dell jukebox to me


----------

